# Redhawk? Blackhawk? Whats the difference?



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Just as the title says, whats the difference between a Ruger Redhawk and Ruger Blackhawk other than a few hundred dollars?


----------



## blakely (May 9, 2010)

Redhawk is double-action. Blackhawk is single-action. Blackhawk also has a greater variety of chamberings.


----------



## deerslayer357 (May 10, 2010)

the grip on the Redhawks and Blackhawks are also different...

the Blackhawk has more of a 'western' grip that protrudes further back and then sweeps down, while the Redhawk grip goes down more and back less.


----------



## JWarren (May 10, 2010)

It would be easier to state their similarities, of which there are none, completely different guns.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 11, 2010)

Both great guns...I have owned both....stupid me, I sold them !!!

I prefer the Blackhawk (44mag)..


----------



## pnome (May 11, 2010)

Here ya go:

Redhawk:






Super Redhawk:





Blackhawk:





More info: http://www.ruger.com/index.html


----------



## jdrawdy (May 11, 2010)

I know someone will correct me if i am wrong, but i also think the Redhawk will stand up to alot heavier loads than a Blackhawk.


----------



## holton27596 (May 11, 2010)

The super redhawk will take the hottest loads of any standard revolver.


----------



## germag (May 11, 2010)

JWarren said:


> It would be easier to state their similarities, of which there are none, completely different guns.



Well....they're both revolvers....completely different revolvers, but still revolvers....and you can get both of them in .44 Mag.......


----------



## vonnick52 (May 12, 2010)

+1 on the Redhawk being able to take hotter loads.


----------



## seeemmiss (May 12, 2010)

The Redhawk will take hotter loads but I doubt many want to shoot those loads. I shoot a 300 grain lead gas check bullet with 22 grains of H110 powder out of my 45 Colt Blackhawk and that is about as far as I care to go. Don't know many critters that can stand up to the above load.


----------



## Dub (May 15, 2010)

Two wonderful revolvers.


----------



## dawg2 (May 15, 2010)

seeemmiss said:


> The Redhawk will take hotter loads but I doubt many want to shoot those loads. I shoot a 300 grain lead gas check bullet with 22 grains of H110 powder out of my 45 Colt Blackhawk and that is about as far as I care to go. Don't know many critters that can stand up to the above load.



I shoot a Ruger Alaskan Super Redhawk (.454 Casull) and I love it.  But it isn't for everyone.  You can run .45 Colt through it too.


----------



## ironhead7544 (May 15, 2010)

I like the Redhawk a little better for a hunting piece.  The Blackhawk is a little lighter for a trail/backup gun.


----------



## biggsteve (May 20, 2010)

well, imho, the redhawk is a doudle action hunters weapon, while the blackhawk is a single action, real man's firearm.  just imho.


----------



## thurmongene (May 21, 2010)

well Mr. Otis, did ya get the differences with all that?   Please let me add.    tha blackhawk is a cowboy style revolver.  It has a loading gate and a rod to push out the empties.  Ya must manually back the hammer each time to fire.that is a single action.  where as the Redhawk is a double action revolver, you have the choice of using like a single action, or just pull the trigger to advance the cylinder and fire the next round. Also the with double action you push a release button to flip out the cylinder to the side for loading and unloading. this is where a speed loader comes into play.  Now this is MY understanding.  If wrong I'm sure to be corrected on this site.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 24, 2010)

biggsteve said:


> well, imho, the redhawk is a doudle action hunters weapon, while the blackhawk is a single action, real man's firearm.  just imho.



Define "real man's firearm". I was under the impression that a real man was someone who takes care of his business, not someone that carried a particular type of firearm. My dad's not gonna be happy when he finds out he is just a wanna be!! I guess I'm just a wanna be too.


----------



## tellico (May 24, 2010)

holton27596 said:


> The super redhawk will take the hottest loads of any standard revolver.


---hmm,I figured the x-frame smiths held that title ?


----------



## Gregar (May 24, 2010)

Redhawk cylinder has two locks, Blackhawk has one.  I believe the Redhawk is somewhat stronger, but the recoil and blast gets prohibitive with either when handloaded, long before strength becomes an issue.  I started with a Redhawk to learn handloading.

Also, of my Ruger collection, the Blackhawks have much better SA trigger, than my Redhawk which has been smoothed.  The Redhawk uses only one spring for everything, and this complicates getting a really crisp SA out of trigger job. 

My Redhawk is more comfortable, but I shoot the Blackhawk better!  Both kill deer with proficiency.
greg


----------



## pnome (May 24, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Define "real man's firearm".


----------



## dertiedawg (May 25, 2010)

pnome said:


>




PIMPIN!!


----------



## Big7 (May 25, 2010)

tellico said:


> ---hmm,I figured the x-frame smiths held that title ?



No...

Freedom Arms and then the Rugers..
Not much difference except the Freedom Arms will cost..
well.. an ARM and a leg.. Anything with Ruger on it is the best. All American made too...


----------



## Dub (May 27, 2010)

Another point worth noting is the grip designs of each.

I really love the Blackhawk grip and how it handles recoil....amazing how it pivots back so nicely.  As stated above, the trigger pull is very, very nice, too.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 21, 2010)

tellico said:


> ---hmm,I figured the x-frame smiths held that title ?



Apples and oranges.  The Ruger revolvers mentioned will take the hottest loads of any standard revolver for the cartridges they are intended to shoot.  

X-frames : .500 & .460
Redhawk/Blackhawk: .45 Colt, .454, .44, etc.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jun 22, 2010)

idsman75 said:


> Apples and oranges.  The Ruger revolvers mentioned will take the hottest loads of any standard revolver for the cartridges they are intended to shoot.
> 
> X-frames : .500 & .460
> Redhawk/Blackhawk: .45 Colt, .454, .44, etc.



Not totally true... the Redhawks and Super Redhawks will take the hottest loads... the Blackhawks and Super Blackhawks will not handle the loads that the Reds can.


----------



## seeemmiss (Jun 22, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Not totally true... the Redhawks and Super Redhawks will take the hottest loads... the Blackhawks and Super Blackhawks will not handle the loads that the Reds can.



I agree but the blackhawk will take more than most believe. Here is a link to a great article disolving the myth about the strength of the 45 Colt blachawk. 

http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm


----------



## Doyle (Jun 22, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Not totally true... the Redhawks and Super Redhawks will take the hottest loads... the Blackhawks and Super Blackhawks will not handle the loads that the Reds can.



Also, if you want a heavier (i.e. longer) bullet, the SBH can't handle the length of the big 300grn .44mag loads.  The SRH does have the extra cylinder length to handle them.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 22, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Not totally true... the Redhawks and Super Redhawks will take the hottest loads... the Blackhawks and Super Blackhawks will not handle the loads that the Reds can.



I was actually referring to tellico's post which was about the Reds.  I illustrated my point by listing the cartridges the various guns are chambered for.  Like I said, apples and oranges.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Jun 23, 2010)

Everything that was posted with the differecnes is pretty much accurate. now the primary thing you have to decise is what do you plann on killing with it ( Paper or Kritters) and what you like best, No-one can make that decision for you , try them all and get what you like best. A real man isn't judged by his gun but how he uses it ! Safety first.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 23, 2010)

I done screwed up and forgot the .460 will also shoot .454 and .45 Colt.  Oops.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

I got the Ruger Super Blackhawk, And just love it.
 Good tight well made American firearm.


----------



## itsthemarket (Jul 3, 2010)

pnome said:


>



If I had more money than sense, I swear I'd buy one of those just for the sheer ridiculousness of the finish than anything else.  Those gold tiger stripes are my all time favorite ridiculous guns.


----------



## zbych1 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Redhawk*



Gregar said:


> Redhawk cylinder has two locks, Blackhawk has one.  I believe the Redhawk is somewhat stronger, but the recoil and blast gets prohibitive with either when handloaded, long before strength becomes an issue.  I started with a Redhawk to learn handloading.
> 
> Also, of my Ruger collection, the Blackhawks have much better SA trigger, than my Redhawk which has been smoothed.  The Redhawk uses only one spring for everything, and this complicates getting a really crisp SA out of trigger job.
> 
> ...




There is a way to make the trigger as good as SA If you 
were closer to Newnan I would let you try to shoot my Redhawk to see how smooth the action is


----------



## stuckbuck (Sep 2, 2010)

Between the redhawk and super blackhawk what kind of "hotter loads" are we talking about here that the redhawks can take? Are yall talking about any store bought ammo?


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 7, 2010)

stuckbuck said:


> Between the redhawk and super blackhawk what kind of "hotter loads" are we talking about here that the redhawks can take? Are yall talking about any store bought ammo?



Most notably... Garrett ammo!!


----------



## gkdir (Sep 7, 2010)

JWarren said:


> It would be easier to state their similarities, of which there are none, completely different guns.


 Ditto!


----------



## smackdown51 (Sep 7, 2010)

i own a super blackhawk, and the is just sometin about pullin that hammer back and lookin down that barrel and knowin how smooth it shoots that makes me love it so much. shot my first deer with a handgun last year and i love it.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 7, 2010)

the color.

cw


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Redhawk is a double action, Blackhawk is a single action.  Double action means that you can shoot by just pulling the trigger.  A single action has to be cocked and then fired.


----------

